# Scorpion rod w/ cactus



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

This rod is built on a Phenix S700MH blank. It has a prickly pear cactus butt with an inlaid scorpion over South Padre sand. The scorpion is a tribute to a bay house that gets regular visits from the little devils. The thread is metallic ProWrap silver and gold, and the green is ProWrap dark green nylon. The butt wrap is a fade from green to gold to silver, and back to gold. A large foregrip was requested since a big foregrip is tough to find these days on factory rods. The guides are all double foot REC Recoils, and it has a Recoil teardrop hook keeper. This one will see action around the Padre/Corpus/ULM 'hood... The scorpion should give it some extra mojo!!!


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Sweeeeeeet! Good lucking stuff Kyle!


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Beautiful rod. Love the scorpion and tiger wrap.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Very clean,classy,and cool looking!..Great job Kyle!


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice and clean like the butt


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

Wow thats a great looking rod!!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Color selection was perfect!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Beautiful rod! I'm liking that scorpion alot


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Beautuful rod!


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Great work kile. I have been collecting a few scorpions to use in the same manner


----------



## James J (Jun 5, 2011)

just awesome!


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

Great looking rod!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Another outstanding effort Kyle!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Beautiful and classy looking build.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

That is one good lookin rod! Nice colors!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I like that. I can see a shortage of bugs in the future. I don't know where you get your cactus or if you do your own but you ought to PM Mesquite Man. I've communicated with him and seems a challenge like a suspended black widow in plain epoxy would be doable.:wink: Good work going around here.


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice work as usual Kyle !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texbullred (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice work, especially on the butt. :doowapsta


----------



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Man that is sharp!


----------



## Derp (Sep 6, 2011)

sweet scorpion


----------

